# Dating someone with UC or Crohns



## Dereksmagic (Oct 31, 2013)

I remember reading a post, and im pretty sure it was on this site, about what to expect and what you need to understand when being involved with a person that has UC or Crohns, Does anyone know what the post that im talking about or have a link to an article or post that is along the lines of what im talking about?

Thanks.


----------



## Skiwee626 (Oct 31, 2013)

Not sure if this will help you Derek, but I ask for the forum to  to try and scare me with what could be the worse case with Crohns. I got some feed back and please by all means check it out.


----------



## jwfoise (Oct 31, 2013)

Sorry, I don't recall the post either.

My wife and I have been married over 23 years and she had Crohn's for a while before we even met.  My serious introduction to the disease was our first out-of-town trip as a couple (to a wedding of a friend of mine), where she had a serious flare and we ended up spending a couple of hours in the ER.  But as I said, I married her anyway, and it was the best decision I've ever made, Crohn's or not.


----------



## Dereksmagic (Nov 1, 2013)

I know its around here somewhere! it was a girl wanting info about her bf having crohns, and someone posted a list of things that she is in for that we UC / cronies have to deal with constantly. 

grrr I wish I could find it.


----------



## shamrock15 (Nov 1, 2013)

There was a post on that theme a couple months back. I know that I commented on it. I just put "dating and crohns" into the search function at the top, and several hits showed up right away. Give it a whirl, and see if you can find the one you are looking for.


----------

